# Strathbogie brewing company...



## beercus (18/11/14)

The misses picked up these at the Euroa farmers market. Not much info on the website. I'm sure the brewers are on here!

http://strathbogiebrewing.com.au


----------



## thebigwilk (18/11/14)

How were they? can you gives a run down on the flavours of each bottle. I go camping around that way would like to no where these guys are located.


----------



## beercus (18/11/14)

Have not has them yet. Will keep you posted... Not much info on the bottle. Just that you see on the bottle and that it is bottle conditioned.


----------



## beercus (23/11/14)

Drinking the "American" now.
Good bitterness, higher end for a pale ale. Good head, not clear but expected with a bottle conditioned beer. Not a huge "C" hop flavour.

Nicely balanced beer. I'll keep you posted on the rest.


----------

